# Help save fred!!!



## Mini named T (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi! Please share this if you can! So I Found this sweet boy at an auction that a friend of mine is going to today (6/4/22) and she's going to try to save him! We
need some extra support to pay off his auction price so please donate so Fred can have a new life! We need donations and anything counts!!! From $5 to $100 anything will help us! Thank you! Link to the go
fund me:https://gofund.me/f8cc791a


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm just seeing this thread, and the link above wasn't updated.

What happened with Fred? Is he okay?


----------

